# Your thoughts on tattoos?



## Katelyn (Jul 9, 2015)

What do you think of tattoos? Do you think they look good? Do you only like them on men? Only on women? Or not at all? I'm curious to see what everyone thinks of tattoos, I know they're more accepted these days but there are still plenty of people who don't agree with them at all.

I personally think tattoos look good as long as they have a good design and they were applied well. If the tattoo has shaky lines and overall looks like crap then obviously is won't look good lol. I also think tattoos with a backstory are cool but even without meaning they can still look awesome.


----------



## Baebee (Jul 9, 2015)

It all depends on the tattoo. There's plenty of bad tattoos out there. And not only does it depend on the quality of a tattoo, but the reasoning behind it. I think most people go with more memorable things that have meaning, and of course there's always people that get tattoos for the heck of it. 
I like tattoos though, for the most part. My father has 13, so I'm used to them by now. I'd like to get some eventually, but I want it to be something meaningful so that I won't regret it down the road. And i definitely will be spending a lot of money on it to make sure it's good quality - as a college student moving out this August, I can't really afford a tattoo right now, lol. For now I'll stick to pericings


----------



## ams (Jul 9, 2015)

I loooovvvee the look of tattoos, but only when someone has quite a few of them. I apologize in advance if I'm offending anyone and their tattoos, but I really don't like when a girl gets like one random thing on her ankle or the back of her neck. I love seeing a full sleeve though.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 9, 2015)

I definitely think tattoos can be both beautiful and very expressive.  I've seen some really gorgeous ones on both men and women and certain people pull off the aesthetic so well, it almost tempts me to go under the needle again.

That being said, I have one tattoo and I really don't care for it at all.  I got it as a young teenager and wish I would have waited until I was absolutely certain that it's what I wanted, because now I'm looking into getting it removed. :\


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I dont want them on me but i think they look cool


----------



## kayleee (Jul 9, 2015)

I like them, and I like having them. Unfortunately there are a lot of **** tattoos out there but once in a while you see an awesome, well done piece. But the people who get tattooed by scratchers and think they got the best tattoo ever is extremely laughable but also extremely depressing. When it comes to tattoos you 100% get what you pay for so when people are like "I only payed 150 dollars for this entire back piece!" I'm like how does it feel to be arguably the stupidest person alive


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 9, 2015)

I've never personally had a tattoo before, and I definitely agree they can look either awesome or terrible on either gender.  I actually really like very good tattoos on either gender, and find some really awful.  More often than not, I'll dislike a tattoo because it was made/decided in haste and very cringe-worthy/cheaply made or drawn.  In general, I neither find tattoos appealing or repulsive.  I'm very indifferent on them.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jul 9, 2015)

I would personally be too afraid to get a tattoo for myself, because your tattoo is only as good as your tattoo artist, and that would suck to have a nightmare permanently on your skin. I also think my interests change too much to have that ONE tattoo that would encompass me through a lifetime. I don't care what other people do though, that's their business. I'm not the tattoo police.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 9, 2015)

I personally don't really like tattoos mostly because I have been raised to see it as a lower-class sort of thing. I do think it is ok to have a tattoo though if it has some sort of sentimental meaning behind it (like a tattoo designed in remembrance of someone you dearly cared after they had passed away for example). In terms of my perspective of tattoos in terms of gender, I find it as an instant turn-off when I see one on a woman as a guy (especially when she looks absolutely amazing naturally). Even though I may have this sort of position about tattoos, what truly matters in the end is what the person is like at the heart (some of the nicest people I have ever met had lots of tattoos).


----------



## Bowie (Jul 9, 2015)

One concept taken from Lady Gaga's album Born This Way was that, though you are not born with tattoos, one can be born that way without actually being like that from the very start. For example, Lady Gaga wore horns during that particular era, and she claimed them to be real, and that she was born with them. The whole idea was that, though she was not in fact born with horns, that is who she was ultimately destined to become, and the same goes for people with tattoos. I myself wouldn't get one. I don't really want to have anything permanent done on my body, but I don't mind other people having them.


----------



## Paramore (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't really mind them. I would never get one cuz needles are scary.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 9, 2015)

They can be really sexy and super cool. Plus, I love hearing the stories behind them


----------



## Katelyn (Jul 9, 2015)

After reading all of the opinions, it's making me feel a bit more comfortable with my decision to get more. I was afraid people would judge/dislike me because of them but this made me realize that most people wither like them or simply don't care as long as you're a good person xD


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jul 9, 2015)

I think tattoos are lame. Everyone has them now so they no longer seem cool, badass or unique. Now it's more unique to not have any.


----------



## Tao (Jul 9, 2015)

Tattoo's are neat, obviously depending on the quality of them. I more just enjoy seeing the talent put into some of them and the overall quality of the images, I just find good ones fascinating.

I've always wanted tattoo's, definitely a sleeve, I'm just really picky with what I want so I've never actually gotten around to it since I change my mind every other week. I've had loads of designs, I just end up trashing them soon after thinking "this would be better", then I end up trashing that too, rinse and repeat.





TarzanGirl said:


> I think tattoos are lame. Everyone has them now so they no longer seem cool, badass or unique. Now it's more unique to not have any.



It's also more unique to walk around in a pair of florescent pink prosthetic wings with a portable disco ball on your head whilst wielding a big foam mallet.

You should do things (things in general) because you want to, not just to increase your special snowflake rating.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2015)

they look good on both men and women, but as others have said, it really depends on the tattoo. some tattoos just dont look good on anyone


----------



## Locket (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm OK with them. It reveals a persons attitude 

But when I'm older, I want to get a death eater mark (Dark mark) on my forearm


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jul 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> Tattoo's are neat, obviously depending on the quality of them. I more just enjoy seeing the talent put into some of them and the overall quality of the images, I just find good ones fascinating.
> 
> I've always wanted tattoo's, definitely a sleeve, I'm just really picky with what I want so I've never actually gotten around to it since I change my mind every other week. I've had loads of designs, I just end up trashing them soon after thinking "this would be better", then I end up trashing that too, rinse and repeat.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying I don't want one because I want to be different, I'm just saying I don't know why people get them, because it does not seem exciting except maybe to teenagers. It just seems mundane now. It's like why bother? Also I honestly have never seen a tattoo on anyone that I think enhances their appearance or looks as if it belongs there. They look out of place to me and I just don't get it. That's why I said they don't look good on anyone. You can still look good in spite of them, but I don't think they make anyone look better.


----------



## nue (Jul 9, 2015)

Like a lot of people here, I think tattoos are great and expressive! Although i gotta say, there are some very meaningless and silly ones i've seen. Personally, little random tattoos that are scattered all over one's body is kinda not so great in my opinion, but i'd never go out of my way to say that. It's their own body afterall! 
I might consider getting one? But probably not (｀_?)ゞ


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 9, 2015)

I used to think tattoos were really cool, but I don't really care for them anymore. I'm pretty much indifferent to them now. I very rarely see tattoos that I actually like. But who cares what other people think anyway just do what you want.


----------



## Katelyn (Jul 10, 2015)

nue said:


> Personally, little random tattoos that are scattered all over one's body is kinda not so great in my opinion



I have to agree with this. One of my cousins has little coin sized tattoos in random places and it does not look good. All of her other larger tattoos look great, but the little ones just look out of place and kid of crappy.


----------



## doveling (Jul 10, 2015)

i don't like em at all really, but it would be nice in small quantities such as a little tat on the wrist or neck etc
like sleeves gross me out~


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 10, 2015)

he was the boss in brawl right?

no but srs those options seem kinda weird

i think tattoos can look nice if they're actually done well it has nothing to do with who has them


----------



## Katelyn (Jul 10, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> he was the boss in brawl right?
> 
> no but srs those options seem kinda weird
> 
> i think tattoos can look nice if they're actually done well it has nothing to do with who has them



Heh, yea the options are kind of weird. I sort of rushed making this before I had to cook dinner.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2015)

Tattoos for everyone! They look great as long as they're done well. Seen too many awful tattoos done in garages, please never do this people! Get good tattoos and feel good about having them, don't get some awful rendition from the same guy everyone buys pot from in town. >.<


----------



## Izaya (Jul 10, 2015)

It depends on what type of tattoo the person gets and if it fits them. Some people are just so stupid that they end up getting a ridiculous tattoo that looked better when nothing was there.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 10, 2015)

I think a lot of the tattoos people get are tacky.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2015)

I was never allowed to get a tattoo, but I'm not sure I would even if I was allowed. I used to think they were really cool, but as I got older they started to annoy me because right when everyone started turning 18 they would be getting tattoos (usually cheap) and that's all people would talk about. They act like this would define themselves for the rest of their lives. 

I think tattoos can be pretty cool if done well, but it's so annoying when the only thing a person can talk about is their tattoos and what tattoos they want next.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 10, 2015)

The tattoo really depends on what it is and if it suits the person that it is on.  It is either a hit or a miss for me.


----------



## Rizies (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm indifferent,but if they are done well, appropriate, and well maintained they can look good on both men and women.  The only real place I don't like tattoos are on the face or neck.  With the exception of eye brow tattoos (that are done well).

Most of my friends have tattoos, and they all look nice.  Would I get one?  I don't even know, the thought that it will be there forever has stopped me from getting one.  I have/had several piercings, and I want dermals - I prefer body modification that can be removed.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2015)

I love tattoos! I think they can potentially look great on anyone and I really admire a lot of the ones I've seen. A couple of my friends have bigger ones that were done professionally and I've another friend who has a small one that was done in her room by her other friend, and I think they all look very beautiful. It's always interesting for me to hear people talk about their tattoos as well. 

I'm not sure if I'd ever actually get any myself, but there are a couple I've been sorta wanting for a few years and maybe someday I'll get them done if I ever have the courage to.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 10, 2015)

I think tattoos are alright. Though I would never get one myself...


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 10, 2015)

It's nice. Depends on where and what you get. Overall it describes your personality.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 10, 2015)

I think they can look pretty great on anyone as long as the tattoo itself is done correctly.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 10, 2015)

They can be incredibly beautiful and well-crafted, but I personally don't like them.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 10, 2015)

I honestly don't think they look that great, and considering that they'd look horrific later in life, I don't think they're worth it, but if someone wants one, I won't begrudge them. It's their body.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 10, 2015)

Tattoos can be nice, but I've seen a lot of people with huge/a ton/ super weird tattoos. Like, who wants a huge eagle on their back? Or their whole leg covered in tattoos? I guess some people.

If I ever get a tattoo (probably never will though) it'll probably be like a small flower or something on my wrist or ankle.


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 10, 2015)

Wish there was a "Looks good on people that aren't me"


----------



## boujee (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a Hannah tattoo on my left hand, not the fading one but a actually tat.
I also have my deceased mother name on my left forearm in Chinese. Her name was Destiny and it's quite beautiful written. 

But my overall thought, who cares?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2015)

I like them on men but only some men. I used to not be a fan of them, especially ones that are big but this one guy at work changed my mind. xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't mind if anyone has a tattoo, and they can look awesome, but I personally don't like them and for now I'm not considering getting any in the future.


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

I like cleverly placed and thought out tattoos.
I planned mine for a month before I got it.
Some just look so stupid.


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 11, 2015)

I appreciate both the aesthetic quality and meaningful quality tattoos have to offer to both men and women. Yes I do agree there definitely some pretty bad ones out there but i think it's all a matter of perspective. I think if a person is committed to getting one because it holds some special meaning to them then it's beautiful but i also think tattoos that are aesthetically pleasing without meaning are also beautiful. I have a simple lotus flower on the middle of my back and theres no particular meaning attached to it as to why i got it when i did but i looked up lotus flowers and i've really come to like what they mean in the language of flowers: 

A blue lotus symbolizes the spirit?s control over one?s physical senses or compulsions?mind over matter?which heightens one?s spirituality by overcoming temptations of the flesh. The blue lotus represents knowledge, wisdom, and intelligence. In art, the blue lotus is always shown as partially open, the center never showing, as a means of symbolizing that the growth of mind and spirit over body is never truly finished.

And i'm going back to get my little lotus flower shaded in blue ^-^


----------



## Mairen (Jul 11, 2015)

Gender doesn't have anything to do with tattoos and it seems strange if someone thinks they only look good on a certain gender. I don't have any plans for inking up my body, but I don't care if other people have them, it's their body, their choice.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 11, 2015)

I like tattoos look amazing when there done right. Being from the hood I've seen ppl sale tats for $20 dollars and it's not pretty. so if you get them go to a professional


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 11, 2015)

Totally down with tattoos if they're tasteful. I've seen a lot of awesome full arm pieces.

I've always personally wanted one, but I'm afraid of needles and probably couldn't sit through it.


----------



## Katelyn (Jul 11, 2015)

Mairmalade said:


> Totally down with tattoos if they're tasteful. I've seen a lot of awesome full arm pieces.
> 
> I've always personally wanted one, but I'm afraid of needles and probably couldn't sit through it.



I was honestly in the same boat as you, I was terrified of needles but decided to get a tattoo as a memorial for my grandmother. It honestly didn't really hurt. It was more of an annoyance than an actual pain.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 11, 2015)

I think they allow people to express themselves and project that onto their identity, which is awesome.


----------



## HelloPrince (Jul 11, 2015)

I like them a lot. I think it would be an honor to have your 'drawing' or design etched forever on another person's skin.
Some of the illustrations are completely beautiful and I also like the idea of using tattoos as a way of hiding scars.
I have personally thought of getting one, but I don't think I'd have the patience to lay down for however long it may take. However, my thoughts might change in the long run.

I don't believe in getting an SO's name or image as a tattoo. That's always far more risky than it needs to be and there are plenty of other ways of showing someone you care about them.
Other than that, most any other reason for getting a tattoo (so long as you're sober) is fine with me.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 11, 2015)

I absolutely love tattoos, I might get one later but I'm still thinking about it. I can't decide if I want black and white or colored.


----------



## Katelyn (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm going to just bump this


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 15, 2015)

I thought about getting one once upon a time, but now I'm indifferent. I changed my mind when I noticed so many people were getting inked. It became trendy. I don't like that. It seemed like everyone was just doing what everyone else was doing. That's a dumb reason to do anything.

Tattoos used to be a symbol of rebellion now they're a symbol of conformity.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

They can look good on both, it all comes down to the pattern/text and what kind of art style you choose. Make sure to get a good and clean artist though.

What ticks me off is random Latin sayings or people who legit use kanji as replacement for real letter/symbols (there is/was a fun blog for this, but I can't recall the address there right now). Also writing that you love your baby or having their face on your arm is not a nice one. Just saying.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 16, 2015)

Well done tattoos are awesome on everyone.


----------



## natakazam (Jul 16, 2015)

Tattoos look sick on people as long as they're well done. I'm not much of a tattoo person myself except for the gray brain cancer ribbon on my wrist. I don't think I'd get any more. But they look awesome!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jul 16, 2015)

for a random period of i time i for some reason REALLLYYYY wanted a neck tattoo. i personally would never get any, but as long as its not excessive i don't really care about other people having them. some look cool as fack.


----------



## Applelicious (Jul 16, 2015)

I love tattoos I see it as an art form I am thinking of getting one myself,but at the same time I am kinda scared though cause I am not a big fan of needles and not sure how painful it is to get one c.c...


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 16, 2015)

Indifferent. But I've thought of the idea of getting a tattoo of an anime girl before


----------



## nami26 (Jul 16, 2015)

i am fine with them but i am not at the same time. i mean, People get Tattoos because they think that it will make them look better, but it doesnt always work...i am fine with?a few, bu?t having tons of them is sickening to me.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 16, 2015)

I think tattoos are horrible unless discreet.


----------



## Llust (Jul 16, 2015)

honestly, i dont like the way some tattoos look--but i understand a majority of the people who get them have their reasons and story behind it and i respect that. i personally worry for people who get tattoos because of the possibility of them regretting it in the future, but i actually plan on getting one myself. it's just a small semicolon on my wrist, which if you dont know what it represents, google it


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Honestly, Im mixed about tattoos. If you can see their skin (Back, arms, legs, chest), Im fine with it. but if their skin is literally ink, its overwhelming. They look fine on both men and women, although I personally would only get a tattoo where I can see it and possibly somewhere, such as on my back, where others Im around regularly can see it. I dont know, and Im sorry if I offended somebody with that haha. I prefer little amounts of tattoos to large amounts of tattoos. I love seeing people with tattoos, because I immediately think "Wow, that person has had such a good experience that they wanted to remember it forever." unless they have a lot of tattoos everywhere. I mean, great, Im glad you think of your body as a blank canvas and that is wonderful that you wanna do something creative with it, but it irks me for some reason. I think of tattoos, as I said earlier, as a way to capture memories you never wanna forget. I completely respect those that have sleeves of tattoos, though. Everyone has a reason to do something. Again, Im so sorry if I offended anyone. Just sharing my honest opinion.


----------



## Aly (Jul 16, 2015)

Face, neck, and tail bone tattoos are a NO. Chest tattoos look cute if they're smaller and not so sprawled out. Hmmm... Name tattoos are also a bad idea unless it's the name of a dearly missed person, relative, parent, etc. Again, this is my opinion, if you want tattoos all over your forehead, good for you. Go do it. Make your lifetime count and don't live miserably. If I were to get a tattoo I'd get a small heart.  Very small and basic. I'd get it on my rib cage or collarbone as well, since it'd be smaller than a quarter.


----------



## Katelyn (Jul 16, 2015)

Yuki Nagato said:


> I think tattoos are horrible unless discreet.



Even though we don't share the same opinion, I really love the fact that you're brutally honest and don't try to sugarcoat it.


----------



## Arualx (Jul 16, 2015)

I am a massive sucker for tattoo's, I find them incredible. They certainly work for both men and women. However like a few people previous said; if a persons body is covered head to toe in tattoos at that point I think it's too much. It all clashes together into one artwork which over all can be kinda messy :/
Tattoos on a persons face are only good say if its, a REALLY small design at the side of your eye or on your ear, I have seen some great little pieces, my friend has stars along the shell of her ear. The only exception I have with large amounts of tattoos in one place is Sleeve Tattoos... my god amazing <3 <3
I will definitely be getting tattoos once I have the money and decide what I want because I agree its more special if they mean something c:


----------



## inkling (Jul 16, 2015)

I have tattoos and I love them and never regretted them. They are super big and coloful and people are always surprised to know I have them. Theyre also pretty unique.

I think tattoos are great. I like tattoos that have a personal or significance, but I don't mind superficial tattoos either, as long as they fit the person's vision/style. Thats pretty much the only time tattoos are cool.


----------



## Katelyn (Jul 19, 2015)

One more bump I guess


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 19, 2015)

I love tattoos if they're done correctly!
I'm all about self-expression and being unique. I think tattoos are the best way of doing so.
I only have one tattoo at the moment, but I have plans for a couple more once I get a little more financially stable.
I don't believe if it's done for the right reasons that it will ever be regretted.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 19, 2015)

I think they are a thing


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 19, 2015)

Tattoos are an art. Weather it looks good or bad depends on the tattoo, gender doesn't really matter to me.

Why isn't there a "Depends" option?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 19, 2015)

As long as you're smart about them, I don't care.


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2015)

I dont mind tattoos that are done for a good reason. Such as memorials, for example. But getting something permanent just to express yourself just doesnt seem like a good idea to me. People change and so do their interests, and whos to say you wont regret it later.


----------

